# [BOOT] kernel panic au boot [résolu]

## Baby-Herman

j'ai ce message au boot (au redémarage de mon install) 

VFS: cannot open root device "sda7" or unknow-block (0,0)

please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic_not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (0,0)

je vous donne mon partitionnement:

```
The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 20023.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 164.6 GB, 164696555520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2040    16386268+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2041       10355    66790237+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           10356       11630    10241437+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4           11631       13211    12699382+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5           11631       11631        8001   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           11632       11754      987966   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7           11755       13211    11703321   83  Linux

Command (m for help):

```

 mon grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel1 root=/dev/sda7 vga=0x31B

```

je fourni aussi mon fichier .config du kernel 

http://bhfrancois.free.fr/kernel.config

 :Embarassed:  le problème c'est que je ne trouve pas du tout d'ou viens ce problème.

J'ai une machine à base d'amd 64 (1 core) avec un carte mère nf4 (gigabyte GA-K8NF-9)

merci de votre aide

EDIT: je précise que le nom du kernel dans /boot/ (sda5) est bien kernel1 (c'est pas tres accadémique mais j'ai toujours la flemme de taper des noms à ralonges  :Laughing: )Last edited by Baby-Herman on Mon Apr 17, 2006 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BuBuaBu

Quel est le sytème de fichiers de sda7 ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

ext3  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je pense qu'il te manque ceci dans ton noyau :

```
 <*>   SCSI disk support
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu as ces trois modules en dur ? 

sata_nv

 libata

 scsi_mod

----------

## Baby-Herman

salut, j'ai ça: 

SCSI device support

SCSI logging facility

SCSI lowlevel drivers --->

   SERIAL ATA  support

   NVIDIA SATA support

je ne trouve pas libata

----------

## Baby-Herman

help

----------

## Baby-Herman

up (toujours pas trouvé)

----------

## geekounet

T'as rajouté "SCSI disk support" aussi, comme je l'ai dis avant ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

c'est pas ça "SCSI device support" ?

----------

## geekounet

En clair, ma config pour le sata sur mon laptop (à savoir que mon dvd est sur sata aussi, donc ne t'occupe pas du cdrom ici) :

```
--- SCSI device support

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

<*>   SCSI disk support

< >   SCSI tape support

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*>   SCSI CDROM support

[ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<*>   SCSI generic support

< >   SCSI media changer support

---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

[ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

[ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

      SCSI low-level drivers  --->

        <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

          <*>   AHCI SATA support

          <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

Côté support SATA, laisse comme t'as mis, et regarde pour le reste si ça règle ton pb ...

----------

## Baby-Herman

en effet c'était bien ça :

<*>   SCSI disk support 

je me demande comment je l'avais pas vu 

merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

